# Need Advice on Starting Industrial Painting Business.



## TWRpainting (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello, 

My family has been paint contractors for over 65 years. We have relied on door to door tactics and repeat customers over the years. We have painted mostly every type of structure you can imagine from small houses to big industrial sites. 

In the next few years I will be taking over this business. I am 18 years old and have been painting all my life. I would love to go strictly industrial and commercial. We have the financial backing to complete any big job, so I'm not really worried about that. But how do you get the work? Will online bid services like "PaintBidTracker" work? Would love some imput.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/new-members-visitors-so-you-think-you-want-painting-contractor-2879/


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

TWRpainting said:


> Hello,
> 
> My family has been paint contractors for over 65 years. We have relied on door to door tactics and repeat customers over the years. We have painted mostly every type of structure you can imagine from small houses to big industrial sites.
> 
> In the next few years I will be taking over this business. I am 18 years old and have been painting all my life. I would love to go strictly industrial and commercial. We have the financial backing to complete any big job, so I'm not really worried about that. But how do you get the work? Will online bid services like "PaintBidTracker" work? Would love some imput.


Well, you are 18 years old. Your family business has been around for 65 years. You may want to consult your family members about your idea as they seem to have figured out a few things along the way. Change is good for business, it's growth. Radical change is very risky. Radical change to an established business while you are young, ambitious and independent could very well spell suicide. If you already have contacts in the fields you want to dive further into, use them! Slow growth is a more consistent and manageable growth. You'll continue to develop as a human being well into your 20's (the human brain does not reach full development until the age of 25...it's science.) Just exercise caution and discretion while you're figuring things out and contact a few developers/ firms and such along the way. Find out the demographic norms. Talk to other contractors. Most older folks that I know are pretty willing to share basic information with younger folks that are trying to be responsible adults. Perhaps joining a local PDCA chapter would be useful to get your name out there and connect with some wisdom.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Try to incorporate more of these jobs slowley. Add a few a year, make sure its the steps you want to take without diving head first in.


----------

